# TIPS and advice on How and where to get props very cheap, or even free!



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

In the last 3 years, I expanded my collection 10 times, and for not that much money. I even past my capacity and will need to trim it down later this year.

Like most people here, I don't have much money to spend and I found ways to score props and entire haunts at 50%, 75% or even free!

Here a list of tips and advice that I can offer to everyone.

Searching the local internet sites!

Kijiji.ca is been a great source of mine! I recently discover that you must check by cities, and not province only. For some reason, many listing won't show when you verify only by province.

Used(your city).com. Not as good as Kijiji, but still a good source, as someone won't post on both.

http://www.searchtempest.com/ (Craiglist). I never scored anything on it, but I seen people here finding amazing scores!

TIP!!! : When askign a person about the ad, make sure to ask what else they have, because many times, they will have more stuff to sell, not advertised.

TIP!! : Don't bother when you see the add mentionning in last, "halloween decorations", listed with many random items. Mostly, it will be a few crappy stuff, that it's 99% waste of your time. The best adds are when Halloween is mentionned as one major key things for sale, in the add. Don't be afraid to ask info or pics. Nothing is more dissapointing than arriving at a garage sale and finding nothing worth getting. Waste of gas and time.

How to get free stuff.

Same as above, sometimes, they are advertised. Don't be shy! Some might be junk, but sometime, it's worth it! Me and a friend, we scored big time a few weeks ago, and the add was a few weeks there, nobody responded but me. We scored an entire huge haunt, all for free! Yes, at start, it look like ****, until we started digging and found a gold mine, under the crap. Was worth it!

Also, if you see an add, but they are asking way to much, wait after the date of the garage sale and call or email them, asking it the items are still for sale. realising they are still stuck with the items, they will sell it way cheaper, or even give it away! Happen to me last year, my first free haul!

Free wood! Check your local lumber yard for free wood bin, or even business park, many have damage crates free in the back.

TIP : make sure to wear some cloths you might get dirty, and gloves might help too, just in case. and garbage bags! Don't forget those!

How to score props at 50% to 90% off from stores.

Of course, after Halloween. many stores will put stuff on clearance. But did you know in September to October, some store will have left overs from last year, also on major clearance, for the new stock to arrive.

TIP! : Ask the manager for deals! Many time, they want to clear the stuff out. Forget the cashers and workers around, they don't know **** most of the time. Go for the head and explain how since Halloween is over, no one but you will want this prop. Many time, they ask me how much I would pay. Slowly looking at the prop, finding huge deffects (bull****ing helps too), give him a very low price. Many will bite (like I got the butler and wicth for only 25$ each, instead of 200$ each).

Dollar stores are your best friends!

You don't need to spend a lot also, foam balls makes great eyeballs. Many people can creat lots of cool things, using little money. Just use your imagination! Ask how could you use wire hangers, plastic pots and pool noodles!

Stores specials and printable coupons!

Check Micheal's web sites for coupons. Also, Spirit have some coupons during Halloween time. Check around!

Hope this help's out.

Please post any tips and advise you also have!

JM​


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are some good ideas. Sounds like you do really well at scoring for free. Now if you could just tell me how to score free storage space. I need to go through my stuff. But I hate to get rid of anything, you never know when you might be able to use it.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean, I have the same problem.. need more storage space!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Curbie's is also your friend. I recently scored a large pile of foam blocks that were going to be thrown away. 2ft by 2ft by 3 ft long 23 of them. I also have a large stack of wooden lawnmower crates that a local shop wanted hauled off. I got my mower fixed for half price, and I got 4 pickup truck loads of FREE wood.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Craigslist has a free section where you can almost always find pallets and sometimes other things too.


----------

